

Regular Expression Matching Can Be Simple And Fast [2007] - mparramon
http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html

======
bognition
Its not clear how allowing the state machine to be in all states at the same
time consitutes "guess[ing] correctly", but the article is nonetheless quite
informative

